

I Hate Ad Networks - jfarmer
http://www.briansugar.com/I-Hate-Ad-Networks-7457885

======
naner
Ironic considering this whole "article" is one drawn-out ad.

~~~
dandelany
Double irony bonus: it's an ad for a glorified ad network.

~~~
jfarmer
ShopSense is an ad network, but surely you see the difference between those
ads and ads for acai berries, teeth whiteners, and the University of Phoenix
online?

The author doesn't hate ad networks per se -- he hates ad networks as they
exist today. So his company went and built a better one, which not only looks
better but performs better.

~~~
dandelany
I agree completely. I think some ad networks are precisely the reason people
end up installing ad blockers. Others filter and target very effectively (The
Deck, among others). I think there is a great space in the market right now
for non-sleazy, well-targeted and well-designed post-ad-network ad networks,
and I think the author's fits the bill nicely.

It just seems a little silly to promote your forward-thinking foray into the
ad network space under the blanket statement of "I Hate Ad Networks". :)

From the site: "We already have strong business relationships with all the top
retailers and ShopStyle gets paid for driving them traffic. Why not distribute
ShopStyle around our sites?"

They act as if this is a brand new idea, when in fact this was the driving
force behind the creation of ad networks in the first place. Theirs just
happens to be a particularly well-implemented one.

------
FluidDjango
What he means is,

• I hate other ad networks, dont' you?

• Subtext: don't we all?

• Check out mine!

• Subtext: hey, don't we all want our own ads seen?

------
rogermugs
i love the deck...

